# Risikobeurteilung



## Tommi (4 Dezember 2010)

Liebe Leute,

da machen wir uns hier Gedanken über Steuerungskategorien,
sichere Betriebsarten von Maschinen und Maschinenrichtlinie
und dann springt einer bei "Wetten Das"
mit Sprungfedern über entgegenkommende Autos (eben gerade)
und verletzt sich dabei so schwer, dass die Sendung erst mal
unterbrochen ist.

Da passt die Verhältnismäßigkeit nicht.

Ich dachte ganz spontan, dass stellst Du hier mal rein.

Tommi


----------



## Flinn (4 Dezember 2010)

Tommi schrieb:


> ...und verletzt sich dabei so schwer, dass die Sendung erst mal unterbrochen ist.



...und jetzt ist sie abgebrochen...
Sah echt nicht gut aus.

gruss,
flinn


----------



## Lebenslang (4 Dezember 2010)

Ja der Kerl tut mir leid, habe es gerade im Radio gehört. Er soll ja ansprechbar aber sehr schwer verletzt sein. Dann drücken wir ihm mal die Daumen.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (4 Dezember 2010)

Genau, gab es denn keine Sicherheitsbewertung?

(ich habe beim Mountainbiken wenns nur bergab geht auf jeden Fall immer einen Fullface-Helm auf, hat mir schon einige male die "Fresse" gerettet)


----------



## MSB (4 Dezember 2010)

Also ganz ehrlich:
Es war dessen Idee + freie Entscheidung diese Wette so zu gestalten, es war alleine sein Risiko.

Es ist schief gegangen ... na und?

Hier ist auch ein Video vom Unfall:
http://www.welt.de/fernsehen/article11397101/Wetten-dass-nach-schwerem-Unfall-abgebrochen.html

Vielleicht wird ja jetzt der Hersteller dieser Sprungdingens belangt, weil in dessen Bedienungsanleitung nicht drinnen steht,
das man mit den komischen Teilen nicht über Autos springen soll ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Tommi (4 Dezember 2010)

Er hat sicher einen großen Anteil Verantwortung am Unfall.

Wenn es dem Esel zu wohl ist, geht er aufs Eis...

Bloß muß man dem ZDF auch vorhalten, daß irgendwo eine
Grenze des Riskos ist. Dies war meiner Meinung nach
eindeutig zu hoch.

Wer weiß, vielleicht stand sogar etwas über die
"bestimmungsgemäße Verwendung" in der
Betriebsanleitung der Sprungfedern ;-))

Ich würde die Dinger auf jeden Fall nicht anziehen.

Tommi


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (5 Dezember 2010)

also mich hat der de.. genervt.

mords show gemacht. ewig gewartet, bis er das auto rangewunken hat. dann beim zweiten auto noch abgebrochen, gähn laaaangweilig.

Und dann beim dritten Auto auf die Fresse fliegen, selber schuld null mitleid.

Das ist die Strafe für Zuschauer langweilen.


----------



## Ralle (5 Dezember 2010)

Leid tut er mir schon, wie jeder, dem ein Unglück passiert, egal, ob selbst Schuld oder nicht. Die Wette an sich fand ich auch eher nicht so spektakulär, ich hab schon Leute mit diesen Dingern wirkliche Akrobatik machen sehen. Man darf aber nicht die Massen unterschätzen, die da beschleunigt werden und dann treten natürlich auch die entsprechenden Kräfte und Momente bei der Landung auf. Da ist ein Fehltritt mit Sturz dann richtig gefährlich.


----------



## Paule (5 Dezember 2010)

Tommi schrieb:


> Bloß muß man dem ZDF auch vorhalten, daß irgendwo eine
> Grenze des Riskos ist. Dies war meiner Meinung nach
> eindeutig zu hoch.


Es sind doch die Zuschauer die immer noch spektakulärere Sachen sehen wollen.
Das ZDF hat glaube niemand gezwungen irgend welche Stunts zu zeigen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Dezember 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Es sind doch die Zuschauer die immer noch spektakulärere Sachen sehen wollen.
> Das ZDF hat glaube niemand gezwungen irgend welche Stunts zu zeigen.



Mir hätte es völlig gereicht, wenn er die 
Automarke, anhand des Wackeldackels 
auf der Hutablage erkannt hätte.


----------



## Paule (5 Dezember 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Mir hätte es völlig gereicht, wenn er die
> Automarke, anhand des Wackeldackels
> auf der Hutablage erkannt hätte.


Ob ihn dann die Zuschauer zum Wettkönig gekürt hätten? 
OK, Deine Stimme hätte er gehabt. 

Er hätte natürlich auch mit je einem Tennisschläger in jeder Hand ein Doppel spielen können und gleichzeitig den Platz kehren in dem er sich einen Besen hinten rein steckt.

Klar war es extrem gefährlich und leichtsinnig, sind das Autorennen nicht auch?

Mir tut er auf jeden Fall leid und ich wünsche ihm gute Besserung und das er keinen dauerhaften Schade davon trägt.


----------



## Tommi (5 Dezember 2010)

ich wiederhole mich nochmal:

Wenn es dem Esel zu gut geht, geht er auf's Eis (Kandidat) !!!

Und wenn ihn dann niemand zurückhält (ZDF), kann es sein, dass
er einbricht.

Und gleichzeitig beschäftigen sich viele Leute damit (SPS-Leute), ob
die Caffeemaschine im Cafe am zugefrorenen See nun eine
einfache oder doppelte Isolierung hat (Performancelevel). 
Obwohl das überhaupt kein Problem ist.

Bei uns im Betrieb haben die Esel die Unfälle!

Guten Wochenstart
Tommi


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (6 Dezember 2010)

Tommi schrieb:


> Wenn es dem Esel zu gut geht, geht er auf's Eis (Kandidat) !!!



Du brauchst Dich nicht zu wiederholen, Du hast schon beim ersten Mal recht gehabt.
Heute Morgen wurden im Radio Personen aus seiner Heimatstadt interviewt.
Alle voll des Mitleids, und wie muss es erst dem Vater gehen, der im Auto sass?
Wäre er ein vernünftiger Vater gewesen, hätte er seinem Sohn ein paar hinter die Löffel gehaut, und ihn so von dem Vorhaben abgebracht.
Aber nein, er wollte ja noch mitspielen.
Ich hätte mit dem Jungen Mitleid, wenn er im Strassenverkehr verunglückt wäre, aber so?



Tommi schrieb:


> Wenn es dem Esel zu gut geht, geht er auf's Eis (Kandidat) !!!


----------



## mariob (6 Dezember 2010)

*Hmm,*

der Kerl konnte die Gefahr nicht als existenziell einschätzen, insofern spielt da schon eine gewisse Ahnungslosigkeit eine Rolle.
Mitleid deswegen? Eindeutig nein, in meinen Augen sehe ich da nicht mal das ZDF in der Pflicht, jeder ist in erster Linie für sich selbst verantwortlich.
Menschen tun aus welchem Grund auch immer auch irrationale Dinge:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSI67Zdc7Bs&feature=player_embedded
Wollte der nur fetzen oder ging es ums Geld oder war alles egal? Der gibt uns keine Antwort mehr darauf.
Egal wie, auch der Kerl wußte mit seinen 74 Jahren um was es ging. Ich hätte esschon aufgrund des Alters gelassen.
Um nun zu den Maschinenrichtlinien zu kommen, das wiederum ist eine andere Liga, hier müssen Menschen an Maschinen arbeiten, deren Gefahrenpotential sie heutzutage nicht (mehr) einschätzen können. Sie tun dies also nicht freiwillig, sondern um sich Ihren Lebensunterhalt zu sichern.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (8 Dezember 2010)

*Bild*

Hallo 

Heute steht es dick und fett in der Bildzeitung. Der Herr wird an Armen und Beinen gelähmt bleiben.

Ich kann nur hoffen, dass für den Auftritt eine extra Unfallversicherung abgeschlossen wurde.

Eine normale Unfallversicherung wird die Zahlungen sicher ablehnen und dann wer kommt für alles auf?

Ich denke mal wir als Steuerzahler


----------



## nico (8 Dezember 2010)

So wie ich gehört habe, hat das ZDF eine Unfallversicherung für jeden Wettkandidaten.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (8 Dezember 2010)

nico schrieb:


> So wie ich gehört habe, hat das ZDF eine Unfallversicherung für jeden Wettkandidaten.


 
cool

die bezahlen wir dann nicht über die steuergelder, sodern über die GEZ


----------

